
35C3: Safe and Secure Drivers in High-Level Languages - dimfeld
https://hackaday.com/2018/12/31/35c3-safe-and-secure-drivers-in-high-level-languages/
======
sidcool
Isn't this a duplicate? Possibly of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18788069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18788069)

~~~
dang
Yes indeed. Thanks!

